# Goldens born in June 2012



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

My little Charlie was born June 6th. He's a sweetie but has serious crate anxiety so we're basically getting zero sleep and can't go anywhere.


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Aug 7, 2012)

Name: CASPER
Sex: Male
DOB: 14th June 2012


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose - Born June 7th 2012


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie at 9 weeks. Born 15 June 2012



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie at 9 weeks, born 15 June 2012


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby

Born: June 15, 2012

9 weeks

























All the June babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

They are all soooo cute.

Bella - DOB June 13, 2012


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

This is Stella at 7 weeks! Born June 23 2012


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Aug 7, 2012)

New Puppy Mommy! said:


> This is Stella at 7 weeks! Born June 23 2012


Awwww....she's a Darl...! ! !


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

*Wally!*

Here's Wally, born June 26, 2012!


----------



## Tgalal (Aug 24, 2012)

Skippy!



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow! Born June 13. 

8 Weeks


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ShadowGolden said:


> Here's Shadow! Born June 13.
> 
> 8 Weeks


 He's beautiful! Where did you get him from?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is from Gold Rush in NJ. That's where my parents got their dog, Cooper, so we went with who they knew.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

AHHHHHHH OMG!!!!!! THESE ARE THE CUTEST PICTURES EVER!!!!!!! It just made my wait sooooo much harder  but you all have awesome, amazing pups there!!!!


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi!
New member and owner of my first dog.
My golden, Zingo, was born on the 18th of june. Better pictures will come as soon as I figure out how to attach them or maybe use him as my profile picture. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is Max. Born on June 26th 20012


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's an updated picture of Wally at 11 weeks. He's still a fuzzy pup, I'm waiting for those legs to start growing!


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Sandy, born June 23rd 2012. Today she is is 13 weeks old. One picture is from the day we picked her out (4 weeks). The others are from this week. The sleeping one I just took, she fell asleep in front of her puppy food bag and it was so cute I had to share.
She's now 11.2kg (24lbs). I think that might be a little big for her her age but she doesn't look fat, so I'm ok with the weight. She loves everybody which is good because I own a small private school and have many children coming everyday. They all love her and she loves them all. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Sandy is so cute!
She looks alot like my Zingo sister


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

I think we should all post pics of our growing June furry babies! I can't believe they are already 4-5 months old now! Here is Stella


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow...


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Have your puppies started teething?
Zingo barely has any teeth left in his mouth and is leaving blood tracks on everything he tries to chew.
I am not sure, but he seems to have problems when trying to chew things.

How are your puppies doing?
Is it normal for him to be bleeding?

Please share your experiences on teething with me.


/Newbie pup-mom


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel has been losing teeth like crazy! He's lost at least 2 a day everyday since Sunday! It's completely normal for them to bleed when their teeth fall out. Most of the time their chewing rips it out taking some tissue with it.... This causes the bleeding. It's not much different from a child pulling out a baby tooth!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Diesel!
Born: June 25, 2012
Gotcha date: August 24, 2012

[/ATTACH]



























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Tioy said:


> Have your puppies started teething?
> Zingo barely has any teeth left in his mouth and is leaving blood tracks on everything he tries to chew.
> I am not sure, but he seems to have problems when trying to chew things.
> 
> ...


Sandy has lost a few this week. But I only found two. One on the floor and one she was chewing on. I haven't seen any blood and she does not seem to be in any pain. We were at the vet on Monday for an unrelated things and he said it would be soon and we came home and found the fIrst one. The vet said I should play tug to help them come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tioy said:


> Have your puppies started teething?
> Zingo barely has any teeth left in his mouth and is leaving blood tracks on everything he tries to chew.
> I am not sure, but he seems to have problems when trying to chew things.
> 
> ...


Charlie has had this problem for a few weeks now. He got blood on my daughters khaki pants before school today. A lot of his big teeth have come in so I'm hoping we're nearing the end. We've had blood on lots of toys lately!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's Charlie's 5 month pic!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skippy1204 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's Sasha

DOB: 06/16/2012


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is Zingo 5 months!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bella at 5 months 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

Stella is right there too. Last week I think she lost about 5 molars in the matter of 3 days! And yes she had a bloody mouth too. This week she lost a lower canine and her top canines are loose. I can't wait until she is done loosing her teeth. I think she may settle down a bit...and I do mean just a bit:--appalled:


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally, it seems all the puppy teeth have fallen out. The new ones coming are huge!! Looking forward to see if Zingo will be less mouthy or not. It still seems that the new teeth are itchy, so a lot of chewing is going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's Ollie at about 5 months 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are a few pics of Sandy at 5 months. She is getting big!



























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow this morning...


----------



## rinoa (Sep 26, 2012)

Faye was born June 9th and came home with us when she was almost 3 months old :--happy: (first picture). 

The pictures are of her when she was 4 months and 5 months old. The last picture taken just today when she was laying on her favorite blanket!

It seems as if she's stopped growing so much after 5 months.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Max at 5 months, he weight in at 42lbs. how much your puppy weight?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is 41 pounds. He's just about five and a half months old.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie will be 6 months on the 6th & weighs about 45 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is Diesel on his 5 month birthday! He weighed in at 52 lbs! Getting to be a big boy......









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Diesel is a handsome boy. My sandy is right now 23.5kg (just under 52lbs). The weird thing is she had a weird growth spurt this last week and her she looks more like an adult than she did a week ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> Diesel is a handsome boy. My sandy is right now 23.5kg (just under 52lbs). The weird thing is she had a weird growth spurt this last week and her she looks more like an adult than she did a week ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I know... It's crazy how fast they change! I'm waiting for another a spurt too. Diesel is about due!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got a shot of her today and a little earlier in this thread you can see her last week. From a puppy look to a young lady in just a week!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

That's what happened to Diesel! I took this pic and realized he all of a sudden was more dog than puppy. Now he's a teenager with a hell of an attitude!? You're young lady is a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> That's what happened to Diesel! I took this pic and realized he all of a sudden was more dog than puppy. Now he's a teenager with a hell of an attitude!? You're young lady is a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


A teenager with an attitude! My thoughts exactly. Sandy may look older but she still acts like a puppy, only difference is she is a heck of a lot stronger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

A teenager with an attitude! My thoughts exactly. Sandy may look older but she still acts like a puppy, only difference is she is a heck of a lot stronger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Latest pictures of Sandy. Taken today at 23 1/2 weeks old, 51cm/24.4kg (20 inches/53 pounds). She looks kind of big for her age, but her mother and father were on the large size too. 















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> Latest pictures of Sandy. Taken today at 23 1/2 weeks old, 51cm/24.4kg (20 inches/53 pounds). She looks kind of big for her age, but her mother and father were on the large size too.
> View attachment 122506
> View attachment 122507
> 
> ...


My Sadie looks just like Sandy but only 22 weeks & 10 lbs lighter. Sandy is very beautiful.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is Max and Sadie last Sunday at White River in Mt Hood, OR


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

Stella will be 6 months on Sunday, a week ago at the vet she was 48lbs.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

6 months today and weighed in at 60lbs last Saturday! Love my big little guy....









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> 6 months today and weighed in at 60lbs last Saturday! Love my big little guy....


Your big little guy is the same weight and age as my BIG little girl. 27 weeks and 27kg!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Zingo 6 months + 1 week, now 66 pounds. Hard to understand that he was just a little fur ball a few weeks ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Still working on putting some weight on Charlie. His digestive issues have calmed down but he's still a bit smaller. He'll be 7 months on January 6th & weighs in at 48.5 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Max checking in from Mt Hood close to 8 months and weight 60lbs


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow...all smiles.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Sandy, now at 8 months. This was taken right after her daily brushing. She is a big girl now (weighing in at 31.2kg [68lbs]) but she loves getting brushed even in near freezing temperature on a windy day.




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I had to add one more. Tongue hanging out and smiling!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Zingo, 8 months old!








Zingo practicing stand-still (don't mind my husbands dog-jeans  )!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hunter, born on 20th June 2012. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie turned 9 months today. He's 56 lbs now.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Zingo is now 9 months!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sadie checking in at 60lbs


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Diesel will be one in just under a month! 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

*11 Months*

I just found this thread so here are some pics from the last 11 months!
Brinkley's birthday is June 26, 2012.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> I can't believe Diesel will be one in just under a month!


Wow, he's a handsome dog. Looks strong! I really like big Goldens!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

BrinkleyMom said:


> I just found this thread so here are some pics from the last 11 months!
> Brinkley's birthday is June 26, 2012.


Welcome to the thread. My Sandy is only three days older.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> Wow, he's a handsome dog. Looks strong! I really like big Goldens!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank You! He is very strong! Sometimes, even with his Gentle Leader on, he drags me around...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandy is now a year old so I thought I'd post a picture. This was just taken about 10 minutes ago after our daily brushing. She loves the brush! Anyways, she is still a puppy to me and in the land of small dogs, she always turns heads. Such a sweety!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Oops, forgot the picture.










Mbottema said:


> Sandy is now a year old so I thought I'd post a picture. This was just taken about 10 minutes ago after our daily brushing. She loves the brush! Anyways, she is still a puppy to me and in the land of small dogs, she always turns heads. Such a sweety!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel turned 1 on June 25. He's still a wild man but I love every second of it!





















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> Oops, forgot the picture.
> View attachment 219418
> 
> 
> ...


She's a pretty lady! Love her smile 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Diesel turned 1 on June 25. He's still a wild man but I love every second of it!
> View attachment 219610
> View attachment 219618
> View attachment 219626
> ...


Handsome! There is a real difference between boys and girls isn't there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

*Stella at 1 year!*

Here are a few pictures of Stella now that she turned 1 on June 23rd! She is a BIG female at 85 lbs!!! Also, you can see in the last picture that she is helping me get the nursery ready for her new baby sister coming this fall! First "human" baby for us, I am looking forward to seeing the baby and Stella interact.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

My baby, Sadie, turned 1 one June 10th! Here is a picture of her:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Greta - born June 11, 2013. :wave:

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

*How are every one doing?*

Just want to check in since our all our golden will be 3yrs old soon and no activities on this page for over a year now


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie will be 3 June 6th & is doing great!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie will be 3 on June 15 and is doing really well... Here's a photo taken just a moment ago


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all the June 2012 Goldies! Does anyone do anything special on their goldens' birthday?


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie just celebrated his 3rd birthday on June 6. We got him a few new toys & he did his great puzzle & his kong wobbler.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sadie just turned 3 on the 10th! Here she is opening up her presents.  and, we are now on our way to New Orleans!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby is 3 today, June 15, 2015!!! 

We were out this morning doing what she loves best!!


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Max turned 3 on June 26th


----------

